# news concernant dezonage SD UJ-867 ?



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

bonjour

pas de news concernant un fw RPC1 pour ce superdrive?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

pas de nouvelles?

cela fait des mois que ce superdrive est sur le marche

il semble laisse de cote


----------

